
Two Sentences that Explain the Crisis and How Easy it Was to Avoid - MaysonL
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2013/07/two-sentences-that-explain-the-crisis-and-how-easy-it-was-to-avoid/
======
MaysonL
The two sentences:

“From 2000 to 2007, [appraisers] ultimately delivered to Washington officials
a petition; signed by 11,000 appraisers…it charged that lenders were
pressuring appraisers to place artificially high prices on properties.
According to the petition, lenders were ‘blacklisting honest appraisers’ and
instead assigning business only to appraisers who would hit the desired price
targets” (FCIC 2011: 18).

